# 8050 vs GS



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm looking at 2 different bikes.

One has Ultegra Di2 8050 Derailleur and the other has Ultegra Di2 GS

Both bikes are from the same manufacturer and are essentially the same but the 1st one (8050) is about $400 more. Assumming most of the other parts are equal. Is it worth the extra $400?

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I've done a few quick google searches and had yet been able to figure it out.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

That's because you don't understand what you're asking.

They're both the same thing.

8050 is Ultegra Di2. Could either be SS or GS.

The "Ultegra Di2 GS" could be 6870?

You need to figure that out first.

Likely the 8050 is the new bike and the "GS" which is probably 6870 is the old bike.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Nailed it...i didn't know what I was asking. After some research I found out that they might be the same thing just listed diferent ways. But what you said makes a lot of sence. Origally thought maybe the cheaper one was the older (17) bike. But the dealer said they are both 18's. With all that said I'm thinking your on the right track. The cheaper bike is older Shimano components.
Now the question is. Is it worth the price increase? Considering I don't like the colors of the cheaper bike I think it is...lol


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Colors are very important.

The Di2 doesn't make much difference, both will work perfectly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> Colors are very important.
> 
> The Di2 doesn't make much difference, both will work perfectly.


The r8000 di2 has the bottoms on the top hoods u can use for shifting or change screens on your garmin


----------



## rtalain (Dec 29, 2009)

I think he meant "buttons" on the hoods that can be used to change screens on your Garmin (if you use one). Dura-Ace has had it for a while, and it finally trickled down to Ultegra. I also think that the newer Ultegra Di2 rear derailleur can take up to a 34-tooth cog in the back (as opposed to 32 for the older Ultegra Di2).

Other than those differences, they are functionally equivalent. That being said, I personally like to have the latest and greatest if I can afford it.


----------

